# Referat in Mathe



## Caesar (5. Dez 2005)

Ave, morituros saluto. Ich grüße die Todgeweihten :bae: 

Ich muss demnächst eine GFS ("Gleichwertige Feststellung von Schülerleistungen" oder so = ein einstündiges Referat) in Mathe halten. Das Thema darf ich selbst wählen. Wir haben an der Schule keinen Informatikunterricht, ich bin der einzige aus meiner Klasse, der sich mit Programmieren auskennt ("Java? Kann man das trinken?" :lol: ). Daher dacht ich, ich könnt vielleicht was mit Java machen; konkrete Ideen hab ich aber noch nicht, daher frage ich euch, was ihr glaubt, einer 10. Klasse (Gymnasium) zumuten zu können. Es sollte halt schon ein bisschen was mit Mathe zu tun haben.

Hoffe auf und bedanke mich schon mal für Vorschläge


----------



## Bastian (7. Dez 2005)

das problem wird, sein, dass die wenigsten den lehrplan der 10. klasse für alle bundesländer im kopf habe. 

daher: psote doch einfach mal alle themen, die in deinem schuljahr vorgesehen sind.


----------



## Caesar (7. Dez 2005)

Hast Recht, das hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen :roll: 
Also wir machen hatten in diesem Schuljahr jede Menge mit Schaubildern und Funktionen:
Gerade ist das Wachstum (linear, exponentiell, beschränkt und logistisch) dran.
Demnächst machen wir dann noch Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen. Allerdings hab ich eine recht große Freiheit bei der Wahl des Themas, es muss nicht unbedingt zum Lehrplan passen, Hauptsache die Klasse versteht es. Ich dachte schon an Hamming-Codes oder Dual- und Hexadezimalsystem, aber irgendwie fehlt da der praktische Bezug...


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Dez 2005)

Ich hab in der 10. in Mathe über lineare Optimierung und Simplex-Algorithmus gehalten... aber die Info bringt dich auch net viel weiter, was? 

PS: Natürlich beim einzigen Lehrer an der Schule der GFS objektiv nach nem Bewertungszettel bewertet... hatte 1-2 nur weil ich keine Handouts hatte, die anderen hatten auch meistens keine und ein oder zwei sogar ne 1 :/

</spam>


----------



## Caesar (7. Dez 2005)

Hm, lineare Optimierung und Simplex-Algorithmus... ???:L
Hab mich grad mal dazu schlaugemacht :###  - davon hatte ich noch nie gehört - , aber das ist mir wirklich noch etwas zu kompliziert :autsch:.

Ich werd auf jeden Fall dran denken, Handouts auszugeben, danke für den Tipp :wink:


----------



## SnooP (7. Dez 2005)

Hamming-Codes halte ich für zu heftig für ne 10, weil man das nur vernünftig realisiert, wenn man Polynome kennt, weiß was nen Ring ist etc... Polynomendivision sollte man auch kennen usw...

wollte schon Hornerschema vorschlagen, aber auch das bringt ja da noch nix, da Nullstellen und Polynome erst in der 11 kommen, oder?

Ne relativ nette Sache wären die magischen Quadrate:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magisches_Quadrat und nen kleines Programm welches solche generieren kann (gibt es im Netz einige Algorithmen zu). Da könntest du ein oder zwei Verfahrensweise zum Erstellen geben und vor allem son bissel Hintergrundwissen bringen...
Das das ganze keine praktische Relevanz hat, ist ja erstmal egal  - es hat auf jeden nen netten mathematischen Hintergrund... und ebenso nen geschichtlichen und das ganze ist zumindest ansatzweise nachvollziehbar für die 10.

Andere hübsche Sachen wären bestimmte Codierungsverfahren... - da könnte man sich ja einfache aussuchen (Caesarcode fällt mir bei deinem Namen ein *g*) und evtl. auch nen etwas schwierigeren von der Idee her - wie RSA... wenn man in der 10 schon hinter sowas wie Modulo-Rechnung hinterblickt  - und weiß was ne Primzahl ist... aber sowas kann man ja prima definieren und erklären in einer Stunde und da ist auf jeden Fall nen praktischer Bezug da...
und gleichzeitig könntest du kleine Programme schreiben, die die Algorithmen umsetzen... und was verschlüsseln, da könntest du die Leute, die das gerne machen wollen auch das Programm mitgeben 

Binärsystem - Hexadezimalsystem... da könntest du n-Näre Systeme definieren und zeigen wie Zahlensysteme grundsätzlich aufgebaut sind (das Dezimalsystem nicht vergessen) und nen kleines nettes Progrämmchen, was das irgendwie anschaulich darstellt... z.B. der Zusammenhang zwischen Hexa, Oktal und Binärsystem...
Da passt dann noch der lustige Witz dazu: "Es gibt auf der Welt 10 Gruppen von Menschen: diejenigen die das Binärsystem verstanden haben und die anderen." 
Der praktische Bezug findet sich in jedem Computer  ... die reden numal binär *g*

Edit: Viel witziger als obiger "Witz" ist übrigens Leuten die zu den anderen gehören dabei zuzugucken, wie sie sich darüber unterhalten: http://kiffer.net/forum/altes_forum/kommentare/ichfindgeil/witz/
... man beachte auch das Forenthema!


----------



## PoiSoN (8. Dez 2005)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Edit: Viel witziger als obiger "Witz" ist übrigens Leuten die zu den anderen gehören dabei zuzugucken, wie sie sich darüber unterhalten: http://kiffer.net/forum/altes_forum/kommentare/ichfindgeil/witz/
> ... man beachte auch das Forenthema!


Das ist ja fast zum Weinen... :roll:


----------



## Caesar (8. Dez 2005)

> Also Binärcode kann ich
> 
> 4
> 011


Das is ja echt zum Weinen... :cry:



			
				SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hamming-Codes halte ich für zu heftig für ne 10, weil man das nur vernünftig realisiert, wenn man Polynome kennt, weiß was nen Ring ist etc... Polynomendivision sollte man auch kennen usw...
> 
> wollte schon Hornerschema vorschlagen, aber auch das bringt ja da noch nix, da Nullstellen und Polynome erst in der 11 kommen, oder?


Stimmt, von Polynomen und Nullstellen hab ich noch nie was gehört.

Das mit den magischen Quadraten is echt ne gute Idee :toll: 

Die Caesarcodierung is auch super, vor allem weil ich auf 'ner altsprachlichen Schule bin, wo man ab der 5. Latein lernt. Da könnte ich theoretisch erst mal den lateinischen Text von Sueton zeigen. Und zu meinem Nickname passt's natürlich auch gut :wink: 

Die n-nären Systeme haben wir zwar in der 5. oder 6. Klasse schonmal gemacht, aber nicht sehr ausführlich. Da könnte ich dann speziell auf Hexadezimal-, Oktal- und Binärsystem eingehen und ein Programm demonstrieren, das zwischen verschiedenen Zahlensystemen umrechnet.



> "Es gibt auf der Welt 10 Gruppen von Menschen: diejenigen die das Binärsystem verstanden haben und die anderen." :wink:


Den erzähl ich am Anfang der Stunde als Einstieg (oder ich schreib ihn besser an die Tafel, vorlesen geht ja schlecht) und schau mal, wer's versteht. :wink: 

Danke für die guten Ideen


----------



## campino_nicht_eingeloggt (2. Jan 2006)

Caesar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > "Es gibt auf der Welt 10 Gruppen von Menschen: diejenigen die das Binärsystem verstanden haben und die anderen." :wink:
> 
> 
> Den erzähl ich am Anfang der Stunde als Einstieg (oder ich schreib ihn besser an die Tafel, vorlesen geht ja schlecht) und schau mal, wer's versteht. :wink:
> ...



Mach Folien+Beamer, du brauchst eh Rechner für die Sache mit dem Programm, ohne Beamer würde ich das lassen, es bringt nix und dann kannst du die Präsentationsmöglichkeiten von PowerPoint voll ausnutzen )


----------



## Caesar (2. Jan 2006)

Ich hab jetzt mit meiner Lehrerin ausgemacht, dass ich das Referat nach den Ferien über Codierungsverfahren mache. Ich denke schon, dass ich den Beamer verwenden werde. Das Problem ist nur, ich hab noch nie ein Präsentation mit Powerpoint vorbereitet - ich hab das Programm nicht mal. Naja, mal schauen, ob ich mit StarOffice zurecht komme.
Handouts gibt's zwei: ein kurze Übersicht über die verschiedenen Verfahren und ein kleines Aufgabenblatt fürs Ende der Stunde. Am Besten geh ich die wichtigsten Verschlüsselungsverfahren chronologisch nach der Entstehungszeit durch und verknüpfe das jeweils mit dem geschichtlichen Hintergrund, lasse die Klasse die Nachteile des Verfahrens und Lösungen dafür nennen. Mal schauen. Ich schreib dann hier, welche Note ich hatte.


----------



## SnooP (2. Jan 2006)

kannst dir ja nen konzept überlegen und das vorher mal posten - dann können wir noch nen paar Points dazu erzählen 

ich würde mich bei den Verschlüsselungsteilen auf einige bestimmte beschränken... beispiel halt Cäsar.. dann evtl. das Ding mit der Scheibe... vergessen wie das hieß , das ist auch ganz anschaulich und für die Mädels kann man ne Bastelanleitung vorbereiten  (sorry - der Machospruch musste mal sein *g*) oder aber das Ding von der Enigma (da ist das Prinzip aber schon schwieriger)...

als moderne Verfahren würde ich generell symmetrische und asymmetrische Verfahren vorstellen und dabei als Beispiel den DES und den RSA ... wobei den DES halt eher rudimentär denk ich... das versteht sonst auch niemand und ist eh nich interessant... - RSA ist schon spannender da Primzahlen etc... - dabei kann man dann auch noch kurz erzählen wie groß gerade die größte Primzahl ist etc. (siehe Wikipedia - der Artikel ist ganz gut)...
Wichtig sind da wirklich die Prinzipien die dahinterstehen... wie dann genau ist eigentlich eher egal...

Wenn du den RSA programmieren solltest - wenn du überhaupt was programmieren willst... - dann musst du dir mal die Klasse BigInteger angucken - die Methode modPow davon wirst du dann häufiger nutzen  ... ohne die Klasse sind Berechnungen mit wirklich großen Primzahlen nicht so dolle...

schön ists dabei auch zu zeigen, dass mit kleinen Primzahlen relativ schnell der Klartext ermittelt werden kann... und warum halt große Primzahlen so wichtig sind für RSA und Konsorten...

Ebenso nett ist noch die Sache mit der Kryptoanalyse - also wie man Codes knacken kann... das geht ja beim Cäsar-Chiffre recht einfach mit einer Häufigkeitsanalyse, sprich Durchzählen der einzelnen Vorkommen von Buchstaben und Vergleichen mit einer entsprechenden Tabelle (also wie groß ist die Wahscheinlichkeit das ein E vorkommt, wie hoch ein A etc...). 
Siehe dazu hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buchstabenhäufigkeit

das wäre doch mal ganz nett das vorzumachen - bzw. auch am Anfang zu fragen wie man überhaupt son Code knacken kann... 

und zum Powerpoint... mit StarOffice gehts genauso und die Bedienung der Software sollte recht leicht zu erlernen sein


----------



## Nick H. (2. Jan 2006)

ich will mein GFS auch in Mathe machen
erst hab ich gefragt ob ich über Matrizen und Vektoren was machen kann
"das is doch viel zu kompliziert, versteht doch eh keiner, das kannste in der Oberstufe machen"

als nächstes hab ich gefragt ob ich was über perspektivische Geometrie machen darf, aber die Antwort konnt ich mir schon denken

dann wollt ich noch über Trigonomertrie machen, aber da meinte er auch das wär zu kompliziert, da wir das erst nächstes Jahr bekommen (wir sind G8, deswegen is das alles durcheinander)

dann hat er aber irgendwann Aufgaben vom Mathematik Wettbewerb mitgebracht
er meinte die sind übelst schwer, wer 1 schafft bekommt ein + und wer 2 schafft darfs als GFS werten lassen (insgesamt 4 Aufgaben)
das mach ich halt nun

darf man bei euch denn keine HausarbeitsGFS machen?
also bei uns darf man entweder nen Vortrag, oder ne Hausarbeit machen
ich mach eigentlich viel lieber nen Vortrag aber wenn ich die Aufgaben eh hab...


----------



## Caesar (3. Jan 2006)

@SnooP: Sind alles gute Ideen (vor allem das mit der Bastelanleitung :lol: ). RSA hab ich nur mal kurz überflogen, ich werd's mir ein andermal gründlich durchlesen.

@Nick: Wir dürfen keine Hausarbeits-GLF machen. Bei uns (Baden-Württemberg, G9) ist neuerdings alles total auf Präsentation ausgerichtet. Aber ich finds eigentlich eh besser, wenn 30 Schulstunden im Jahr von Mitschülern gehalten werden, is irgendwie spannender als die richtigen Lehrer.
An den Aufgaben vom Mathe-Wettbewerb hab ich mir auch schon ein paar Köpfe dran zerbrochen (unabhängig vom Mathe-Unterricht), die sind wirklich nicht so leicht...


----------



## SnooP (3. Jan 2006)

wegen RSA... ist evtl. doch etwas schwieriger - das multiplikative Inverse zu bestimmen ist evtl. nicht soo trivial, allerdings hast du ja auch nen paar Tage Zeit evtl.  ... ich weiß aber auch nicht, wo man vernünftiges Material im Netz findet... aber auch da hilft die Wikipedia, wer hätte das gedenkt :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erweiterter_euklidischer_Algorithmus

Bis auf diese Geschichte, gehts vom Prinzip her eigentlich  ... allerdings weiß ich natürlich nicht, wieviel zeit du insg. hast, da für sowas relativ viel flöten geht. Die meisten Leute werden auf Anhieb mit Sicherheit die Modulorechnungen nicht kapieren...


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Jan 2006)

> das wäre doch mal ganz nett das vorzumachen - bzw. auch am Anfang zu fragen wie man überhaupt son Code knacken kann...



ich würde auch auf den klassischen Text verweisen ("Der Goldkäfer" von E.A. Poe)

http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/poe/kaefer/kaefe007.htm


----------



## Caesar (6. Mrz 2006)

Wollte nur sagen, dass ich meine GLF vor zwei Wochen gehalten und heute die Note gesagt bekommen hab.



			
				Meine Wenigkeit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich schreib dann hier, welche Note ich hatte.


eine 1   

Aufbau war folgender: 

```
1. Einleitung
2. Ziele der Kryptografie
3. Verschlüsselungsverfahren
  - Atbash
  - Skytale
  - Caesar-Chiffre
    * einfacher Caesar-Chiffre
    * Caesar-Verschlüsselung mit fortschreitendem Index
  - Vigenère
    * einfache Vigenère-Verschlüsselung
    * Autokey-Vigenère-Verschlüsselung
  - Enigma I
4. Preisrätsel
```

Danke für die Ideen!


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Mrz 2006)

:applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus: 

Ich hab heute übrigens - wo wir schon beim Thema sin - mit meinem Mathe/Info Lehrer das GFS Thema ausgemacht (jaja früh :bae: Java 

Edit: ach ja, wie mein Lateinlehrer zu sagen pflegt: Valde laudo!


----------

